# Sirius gets VW, Audi



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Wall Street Eyes Car Deals

On Friday, Sirius announced key deals with Volkswagen and Audi to
get its satellite radio service installed in the automaker's vehicles,
a move Wall Street took notice of during the trading day.

The Volkswagen and Audi announcements, said Craig Moffett of 
Bernstein Research, are "more important as a signal than as a
volume driver."

Volkswagen said it expects to install Sirius in about 80 percent of
its vehicles. "This signals that Volkswagen believes that there is
enough demand for satellite radio, and the economics of installing
it are attractive enough, for it to put satellite radio in a very high
proportion of its cars," Moffett said.

And Audi said the current installation rate for satellite radio is at
50 percent, "an indication of what install rates could be at the
other luxury car companies such as BMW or Mercedes," said the
Bernstein analyst.

Audi said it will offer Sirius as its exclusive satellite radio provider
for vehicles beginning with model year 2007 through 2012. Audi
had offered both Sirius and XM, but selected Sirius as its exclusive
provider to reduce complexity in dealer ordering.

Volkswagen said it will offer the satellite radio service as its sole
provider for its U.S. vehicles through 2012. Volkswagen will offer
offer Sirius exclusively beginning with the introduction of its 2007
model year vehicles. The carmaker said it will offer three months
of complimentary service.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Deraz already posted that news 2 days prior to yours. Forget your reading glasses?
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54919


----------

